# Beyond Micro #BMMDU2



## cessna210 (Feb 13, 2009)

Need details to identify correct power supply for this External Data Storage drive.


----------



## Znadoodlee (Feb 23, 2009)

Mine came with a "DVE Switching Adapter":

(Model: DVS-120A15FUS
Input: 100-240V ~ 50/60Hz 0.7A)

Output is +12V, 1.5 A 

Diagram indicates that the outer shield is negative, I think.


----------

